# Catch of the Day - You won't believe



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

<DIV class=gmail_quote><DIV lang=EN-US><BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5pt; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 5pt"><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black">Absolutely amazing!!!
*
Caught 1-1/2 miles offshore while fishing! (after the fires in Southern Calif. )* <SPAN style="COLOR: black"></BLOCKQUOTE></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><BLOCKQUOTE></BLOCKQUOTE></DIV><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"></DIV><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="COLOR: black">Look what the fires brought!



*<SPAN style="COLOR: black">








What is that?! Look in the middle.











*
Can it be, really!!! *Look 1/3 down.











*
It's a DEER!!! *<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1255703746_4>Son of a gun!!!








*
Not too much of a struggle? *Poor guy!!! 









*
He was very glad to be on board*. No doubt!!!









*
He was sooo tired and was glad to get into our boat and rest!* 
*
And yes, we turned him loose when we got back to shore.*
Just try beating this Fish Story!<SPAN style="COLOR: black"> </DIV></DIV><SPAN style="COLOR: black">



</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV><BLOCKQUOTE></BLOCKQUOTE><SPAN style="COLOR: black">
</DIV><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"></DIV><SPAN style="COLOR: black"></DIV>




<DIV id=inline_attachments></DIV><DIV id=highlighterDivCG style="DISPLAY: none; Z-INDEX: -1; POSITION: absolute; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow"></DIV>


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont see anything but red x's


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

X's here too, but I read the captions and can only imagine.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for the Red X. Copied over from email received. Not sure how to fix. Can you right click and tell it to open picture?

Open for suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *excelrfg (10/16/2009)*Sorry for the Red X. Copied over from email received. Not sure how to fix. Can you right click and tell it to open picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have to manually copy and save all the pics to the hard drive and then use the icon in the reply box (using Internet Explorer) the one with the mountain and the sun. Then go to the location that the pics you just saved and hit attach once you get the right pic.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I can imagine that this is the same story & pics that has been circulating for years.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

its probably the deer swimming that has been said to been swimming in numerous places.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishwater (10/16/2009)*I can imagine that this is the same story & pics that has been circulating for years.


YEA, I'll see if I can dig it up on the old PFF


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

2007, Cheasapeake Bay

http://www.snopes.com/photos/hunting/deerfish.asp


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry guys. I didn't know this story had been around for awhile. I received an email "yesterday" from a friend and thought this was a pretty amazing story that I would share on the PFF. I'll do more research next time before posting old news.

Fishing Weather should read Chris' post today under General Discussion. "Adults Only - No ID Required"


----------

